# Erdung bei portablem Echolot



## Ben-CHI (31. Oktober 2013)

Hi Leute,

Habe mir ein neues Echolot gegönnt und will morgen damit los.
Es handelt sich um ein Raymarine Dragonfly. 
Bin gerade dabei alles fertig zu machen, da ist mir aufgefallen das der Stromanschluss des Lots ein Erdungskabel hat.

Da das Gerät aber portabel in einer Tasche transportiert wird bin ich etwas verwirrt.... Liegt auch an meinem nicht vorhandenem Wissen über Elektrik 
Mein altes Lot hatte das nicht und da musste lediglich + auf + und - auf - und fertig.

Habe mir die Installationshinweise durchgelesen aber werd irgendwie auch nicht schlauer.

Bei Festinstallation im Boot an Erdungspunkt anschließen... Ok... Klingt plausibel... Aber was ist in meinem Fall zu tun?

- Gar nicht anschließen und ohne erdung los?
- mit dem -Pol anschließen?

Oder wie oder was ;+;+

Hoffe jemand kann mir die Antwort auf meine Frage geben.

Danke schonmal

Gruß Benny


----------



## yacaré (1. November 2013)

*AW: Erdung bei portablem Echolot*

Es handelt sich bei dem  'Erdungskabel' möglicherweise um einen einen Bus, über den angeschlosse Peripheriegeräte gesteuert werden. Habe schon einiges an Echoloten durchprobiert, ein Erdungskabel ist mir noch nicht untergekommen... Wo sollte es denn an Gfk- oder Holzbooten angeschlossen werden? Frage doch mal den Verkäufer, bei dem Du das Gerät erworben hast, was es damit auf sich hat...


----------



## DC9WX (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Erdung bei portablem Echolot*

Lass das Kabel einfach weg. Isolierband rum und gut ist. So eine Erdung wird erst interessant wenn Du z.b. Kurzwelle an bord hast und die Anlage Störungen verursacht.


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chiforce (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Erdung bei portablem Echolot*

Bau doch einen kleinen Blumentopf mit einer Handvoll Blumenerde mit in  die Tasche ein und Steck das Kabel da rein, dann kann keiner Meckern :m


----------



## zokker (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Erdung bei portablem Echolot*

Das Erdungskabel ist mit der Schirmung der Kabel und des Echol. verbunden. Die Schirmung hat die Aufgabe Störfaktoren wie zb. elektromagnetisch Felder zu unterdrücken. Diese können vom Gerät selbst oder von außen kommen. Da bei Fahrzeugen der – Pol auch die Erde ist kann man es mit dem – Pol verbinden. Dafür muss man sich aber auch sicher sein das es ein Erdungsanschluss ist. Bei portablen Geräten würde ich es nicht anschließen. Isoliere es einfach und gut ist.


----------



## detlefb (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Erdung bei portablem Echolot*



DC9WX schrieb:


> Lass das Kabel einfach weg. Isolierband rum und gut ist. So eine Erdung wird erst interessant wenn Du z.b. Kurzwelle an bord hast und die Anlage Störungen verursacht.
> Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk



#d

Wenn kein Erdungspunkt vorhanden ist sollte der Schirm auf den Minus Pol gelegt werden, egal welche Welle an Bord ist.

Siehe Seite 31

Viele Grüße von DD3817


----------



## Ben-CHI (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Erdung bei portablem Echolot*

Hi,

Danke für die Rückmeldungen. Ich habe, nach Rücksprache mit Schlageter vom Echolotzentrum, die Erdung nicht angeschlossen.

Funktioniert ohne Probleme.

Grüße


----------

